# How about something new from me....maybe?



## SDB777 (Feb 12, 2012)

Started with an idea, and then that didn't work, so I decided to think a little differently. You see I tend to make pens using only one kind of timber.... For this project I used:







That's right! A Pine cone and a piece of Cedar, Afghan Pine Cone and Eastern Red Cedar crotch with some sapwood. The pine cones can be 'not-so-much-fun' to work with and require a good amount of thinCA during the turning to keep them from disassembling themselves, but the cedar is a dream to turn and sands nicely. The secret(if, it can even be considered a secret) is too get some BLO on it before doing a CA finish(I think it helps to keep the clouding to a minimum)YMMV.

So what does this combination make? Makes a pretty nice fountain pen that has the body closed at one end! Used pieces from the Baron Upgraded Gold kit for the hardware. Turned the cap between centers without bushings(just set the calipers at .533"). Turned the body on a pin chuck that was made by Rick Herrell(IAP guy).
























The finish on the cap is 3 coats of thinCA with another 8 coats of mediumCA, wet sanded through 12K with the pretty pads, spun up with some PlastixPolish and followed by a coat of Carnauba wax(keeps the finger prints under control somewhat). The body received 3 coats on thinCA with another 7 coats of thickCA, and then the same process above to complete.

Total time: 3hrs45mins

Of course, the box I sent was stuffed with additional goodies from the wife's PR swirly collection and some of the timber that I have cut locally here. Hopefully, everyone has enjoyed the write-up of the process and the photo's I took to help show the process? I know I enjoyed making it!




Thanks for looking!


Scott (still got CA on me from that pine cone) B


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 12, 2012)

man ,thats nice.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Feb 12, 2012)

yup, real nice....


----------



## swift4me (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to say... alot of these pens are beautiful, many seem ordinary, but that one is very nice. I'd actually buy a pen like that. If I knew how to write.

Better yet, if you were a duck hunter, we could swap.

Pete


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pete,

Them ducks are pretty safe from me, unless they are tied to a fence post or something. For whatever reason, I can't hit 'em(or if I am, that steel shot ain't doing what it's supposed to). But I do well at skeet/trap shooting?
And I have seen your calls, they are some of the most beautiful pieces on the planet, so I take that as a compliment of all compliments!!! You should show some to the nice folks here!!!



Scott (that's for the likes guys) B


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Cool*

That is nice, you have some great talent. Keep up the great work!


----------



## zacker (Feb 14, 2012)

that is soooo cool.... what a great idea too.. i wouldnt think a pine cone would turn without the little parts just being ripped away!!! i wonder if they can be stabelized in a vaccume chamber filled with shellack or something?


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 15, 2012)

zacker said:


> that is soooo cool.... what a great idea too.. i wouldnt think a pine cone would turn without the little parts just being ripped away!!! i wonder if they can be stabelized in a vaccume chamber filled with shellack or something?



Here's pretty much everything I know about turning PineCones, at least this type(Afghan Pine Cone).
You want to use a cone that is still closed but dry(at least to some extent), the typical cones that come from conifers are usually opened when they hit the ground. Afghan Cones do not open until subjected to a heat source(fire typically in the wild).

The tricky part of getting a pine cone turned, is getting it somewhat squared up to drill a hole through the center of it. I use a bandsaw with 5-TPI, and then feed the cone through the blade realllly slow. As soon as the pine cone is turned into what looks like a blank, I apply a good amount of thinCA to soak into it and let it dry. Only then do I attempt to drill a hole in it...and slowly at that, removing the drill bit to clean the flutes often. As soon as the hole is drilled, I put a prepped tube in the hole with an application of mediumCA(working time is a little longer). Then allow that to set-up for at least 3hrs or better.

I turn between centers, so I just put the tubed-blank on the lathe and get her moving at a pretty good pace. Using the skew(and nothing but the skew), I make a LOT of very light cuts to remove the excess material....applying thinCA every once in awhile to keep the 'petals' of the cone from becoming part of the decor in the shop...it doesn't completely help to keep the seeds(the white, roundish looking things you can see in the photos above) of the cone in there, but it's better then nothing! Once I get the blank to the correct diameter, using my calipers, I get moving on the finish....usually apply about 3 coats of thinCa and sometimes around 7 to as many as 10 coats of either medium or thick on top of that. Then the MicroMesh through 12K and some plastixpolish will finish it up.

Note, these cones are pretty much laying on the ground in the southwest US. And I would love to hook up with someone that would like to gather a Large Flat Rate box full and send them this way!! These cones I have now came from NewMexico....


Stabilizing doesn't do what you think, it causes the cones to open(for whatever reason), and they loose the 'look'. DougB of WoW forum tried sending some off, and they all were opened up on return to him....and they didn't look all that great once he tried turning them.

To get a really cool look from these cone, drill the blank somewhat off center...the stem of the cone is tapered(of course) and will look somewhat like a flame!




Scott (hope this helps) B


----------



## zacker (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm do i know anyone out west, Hmmm... Are they in Indiana? My wife has family there. hows about south Cali? lol


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful pen! You ever worked with koa wood?


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2012)

zacker said:


> Hmmm do i know anyone out west, Hmmm... Are they in Indiana? My wife has family there. hows about south Cali? lol




Typically these cones are found in the southwestern part of the US. NewMexico, Arizona, California. But I guess they could be anywhere a seed could take root?






pastryguyhawaii said:


> Beautiful pen! You ever worked with koa wood?



Yes, I really like work with Koa. Got some that is crosscut in the stack-o-stuff to turn....maybe 40 pieces or so:msp_scared:








Scott (thanks for the likes, and the nice words) B


----------



## zacker (Mar 1, 2012)

so scott, you dont prep the cone with anything before cutting it? I found a couple cones near my house that are good sized and still closed, I came home and hit them with a few coats of clear laquer, they opened up just a little, not much though. So Ill cut the ends off, to square it up, then cut it to size, put thin CA all over it and let it dry then drill and work it on the lathe? this should be fun...lol


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I really like work with Koa. Got some that is crosscut in the stack-o-stuff to turn....maybe 40 pieces or so:msp_scared:


Sounds like you have a bit. If you ever need some more I'd be happy to give you some. I also have some woods you may or may not have used.


----------

